# Vomiting, eats & drinks little... Bordetella vaccine reaction?



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

Ugh... need some help. 

We took Finley in for her 2nd Bordetella vaccination on Monday evening. She was fine that evening and continued to be her playful self. 

*Fast forward to the following morning (Tuesday):*

I woke up to what sounded like "whump whump whump" and Finley was throwing up milky liquid. She must have done that about 4-5 times. She didn't touch her food, drank some water and promptly threw that up as well. We called her vet and she saw us that morning.

The vet said she was likely having a mild reaction to the vaccine and said she would report to the vaccine company to get us compensated for the meds/treatments she was prescribing. 

During that visit, Finley got a sub-q infusion of lactated ringers solution (rehydration), a shot of anti-nausea med, a shot of Benadryl and ... shoot, can't remember the 3rd med shot. The vet checked her temp... normal.

We were also recommended to stop food/water until later on in the day and then start her back on a little water and boiled chicken/rice and watch how she handled it.

So, the entire day, she slept, went poo once and pee a few times. When dinnertime finally rolled around, she was a bit more energetic and hungry so we fed her as per the vet's recommendations. She ate it all up, no problems.

*This morning (Wednesday):*

She woke up, got out of her crate and seemed fine. I tried to feed her some meds that the vet had recommended (Benadryl, famotidine - Pepcid AC) in some cheese and chicken. She ate the cheese/chicken, picked out the meds... so I left it at that for the time being. 

10 minutes later... "whump whump" -- vomit. Milky white, threw up the cheese and chicken pieces.

She hasn't really eaten anything since... a little piece of chicken and she had a few sips of water. She's still somewhat playful but definitely lower energy than her normal self. 

Not really keen on going back to the vet if it's going to be the same thing all over again. I'm leaning more towards watchful waiting right now to see how she handles the next 12 hours or so. 

Any thoughts/suggestions? Would the Bordetella vaccine (or any vaccine, for that matter) cause this type of reaction?

Thanks,
Jenne.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

have you tried giving her a little chicken and rice? I know when Russell was her age he had a bad case of "hunger Pukes" every morning. The vet told me it was because of his empty stomach. I would have to give him a handful of Kibble every night when I put him in his crate to try and alleviate this. It didn't work most mornings, I switched to raw and he eventually grew out of it. Back to Finley, maybe the chicken and rice would help settle her tummy because it's very mild food. ??


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm trying the chicken and rice now... she ate it up last night but she hasn't really touched it this morning. 

I'm contemplating giving her something delicious (in her mind anyway, like some wet canned food) and see if she'll even eat that.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

are you sure she got a bordatella vaccine? In my experience, bordatella is given via a nasal spray and only given once annually. This is not part of the regular vaccination schedule. Isn't your puppy quite young? Why are you giving her a bordatella vaccine?

I agree with PPBC, I would stick with the rice and chicken. To make it a bit more palatable for her, add some Campbell's low sodium chichen broth and warm it all up a bit in the microwave


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

It was definitely a bordetella vaccine and it can be given via injection or intranasally. Finley's just over 3 months old now. We gave it to her on the vet's recommendation.

I'll add a bit of chicken broth to the mix to see if it'll be more palatable for her.


----------

